# GOT THE JOB! kinda



## Anjel (Mar 8, 2011)

Soo... I was offered my first EMT job at the first place I interviewed at. 

I am very excited. 

BUT.....

I have to pass their lift test. Lift 150pounds. In 50 pound increasing increments. 

I have to wait till the 18th to do it. Soo..... does any one think hitting the gym would be helpful? lol I may be able to do it. My legs are a ton stronger than my arms are. But if I do it right. I should be using my legs I think. 

Ahhh so nervous :unsure:


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Soo... I was offered my first EMT job at the first place I interviewed at.
> 
> I am very excited.
> 
> ...



Congrats.

You should do fine.

1. get as close to the load as possible.
2. feet shoulder length apart, bend at the knees keep your back straight.
3. lift with your legs, not your back.
4. keep the load close.
5. practice.

and don't forget to breathe


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 8, 2011)

150 lbs isn't as heavy as it sounds. You should be fine, just use proper technique. 

CONGRATS!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 8, 2011)

50-100-150 lifts and that's it?  Yeesh.. my lift test at AMR was a butt kicker as far as lift tests in EMS go.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 8, 2011)

The one at REMSA is pretty extensive too. Had a buddy just take it and he said it kicked his butt. Granted, he isn't in the greatest shape of his life, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks guys...

I think i will be hitting up the gym to practice. Because it is a dead lift. You pick up a barbell and walk up and down five stairs. That's what someone just told me. SO we shall see.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats flat out dangerous to try and climb stairs with 150lbs as a deadlift... the 50 no biggie, 100, still not a huge deal but 150lbs unassisted on stairs?


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 8, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Thats flat out dangerous to try and climb stairs with 150lbs as a deadlift... the 50 no biggie, 100, still not a huge deal but 150lbs unassisted on stairs?



You've never had a 300lb patient on a stretcher and had to go up stairs?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 8, 2011)

i'm sure is a milk crate filled with weights, she'll have a good handle.  As Vene said, keep the weight close to your body.

I had to do a similar "fit for duty" type evaluation and that is what they had me do was squat, pick up the milk crate with weights in it, go to their stimulation stairs walk up, turn around and walk back.

just use your legs and don't over do it at the gym.  if you go in sore you might regret it.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh and congrats!!!


----------



## medicstudent101 (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats and good luck on the lift test.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok so I talked to the kid I know who took the test two weeks ago. 

This is exactly what I have to do:

Take a barbell with 125 pounds. Walk forward 20 ft. Walk backward 20ft. 

Take the weight up 5 steps. Down 5 steps backward. 

Then with a partner. Take a stretcher that has 100 pounds on it, up the 5 back down the 5 stairs. 

Then load it into the ambulance. 

I really hope I can do it.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Mar 9, 2011)

I use a power stretcher, and I cringe every time I see stairs because the power Stryker weighs around 40 pounds more than the standard model. Stairs don't mix well with a 125lb stretcher + patient.


----------



## reaper (Mar 9, 2011)

That's why they invented stairchairs!


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ok so I talked to the kid I know who took the test two weeks ago.
> 
> This is exactly what I have to do:
> 
> ...



Ours was similar, except that we used a weighted "Rescue Annie" and had to take the cot with Annie on it up a flight of stairs, navigate a 180 degree turn go up another flight till we got to the 2nd floor. Then it was a repeat in reverse. 
P.S.- If anyone works where I do, I think that Annie has gained some weight....she sure didn't feel like 138 lbs


----------



## EMTKhrys (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine was similar - walk a 120-lb dummy up 6 steps and back down 3 times, all while manuvering around corners, then carry a 220-lb across the room and back, and this was done with the dummy on the stretcher. I passed all the other elements prior to these two, but failed the end of the steps when my hand cramped. That made it hard to grip for the next test, so i failed that too.  Super frustrating.  I had the job pending the lift test. Now i don't know what's going to happen.....:sad:


----------



## Anjel (Mar 18, 2011)

EMTKhrys said:


> Mine was similar - walk a 120-lb dummy up 6 steps and back down 3 times, all while manuvering around corners, then carry a 220-lb across the room and back, and this was done with the dummy on the stretcher. I passed all the other elements prior to these two, but failed the end of the steps when my hand cramped. That made it hard to grip for the next test, so i failed that too.  Super frustrating.  I had the job pending the lift test. Now i don't know what's going to happen.....:sad:



That sucks! I'm sry. Maybe they will let you retest. I passed mine today. I was the only girl that was able to do it in the group. Hurt my back though.


----------



## firetender (Mar 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hurt my back though.



Hope you realize that is not a casual statement. First, take care of it; REALLY take care of it, then, figure out how it happened. If you are not absolutely SURE about proper posturing and lifting techniques, or get a sense you need more practice, get it.

Good work and good luck!


----------



## EMS49393 (Mar 18, 2011)

Why are you people carrying stretchers up and down steps?  They are not designed for that and you'll wind up getting injured.  We have other equipment for transferring patients up and down stairs that no only weighs a lot less, it's much safer for you and your patient.

Jump cot and stairchair come to mind.

Anyway, good luck.  I'm a relatively small girl, 5'2" on a really good day in great shoes, and I dead lift tested at 212 lbs for my last job.  My upper body strength has never been super, but I can crack a walnut with my thighs, and is long as you use your incredibly strong thigh muscles to lift, you should be golden.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 18, 2011)

....TsWSS...


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 18, 2011)

EMS49393 said:


> Jump cot and stairchair come to mind.



What's a jump cot?


----------



## EMS49393 (Mar 18, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> What's a jump cot?



http://www.labsafety.com/FERNO-Folding-Pole-Stretcher_s_11366/Delivery---Patient-Transport_35449960/?isredirect=true


----------



## rescue99 (Mar 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ok so I talked to the kid I know who took the test two weeks ago.
> 
> This is exactly what I have to do:
> 
> ...



Hey, if I can do a physical agility at the tender age of 45, anyone can. I'm barely 5'4 and old....you can do it


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 19, 2011)

EMS49393 said:


> Why are you people carrying stretchers up and down steps?  They are not designed for that and you'll wind up getting injured.  We have other equipment for transferring patients up and down stairs that no only weighs a lot less, it's much safer for you and your patient.
> 
> Jump cot and stairchair come to mind.



the ambulance companies that are in this are do not carry the stairchairs. for us its either see if the patient can walk down the stairs with or help, strap the patient on a LSB, or use something from the residence to help such as a dinning room chair.


----------



## EMS49393 (Mar 19, 2011)

firefite said:


> the ambulance companies that are in this are do not carry the stairchairs. for us its either see if the patient can walk down the stairs with or help, strap the patient on a LSB, or use something from the residence to help such as a dinning room chair.



If you use a chair from the patient's home and it breaks while you are moving them, you have set yourself up for major liability.  The first thing their lawyer is going to want to know is why you did not use the proper EMS equipment to transfer the patient safely down the steps.  If you use a stretcher and you drop them, the same question will arise.

Is your company unwilling to furnish what you need to do your job safely, or are the employees unwilling to use the proper equipment?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 19, 2011)

EMS49393 said:


> If you use a chair from the patient's home and it breaks while you are moving them, you have set yourself up for major liability.  The first thing their lawyer is going to want to know is why you did not use the proper EMS equipment to transfer the patient safely down the steps.  If you use a stretcher and you drop them, the same question will arise.
> 
> Is your company unwilling to furnish what you need to do your job safely, or are the employees unwilling to use the proper equipment?



the first option. we have absolutely no room on the units for shairchairs. i know the employees are more then willing to use them. we are always told "make sure you use a sturdy chair".


----------



## Sandog (Mar 19, 2011)

Walking backwards down stairs with barbells sounds reckless and a safety issue. I work in wildland fire and our safety is always number one. We have to complete arduous physical exams each year but our safety always comes first. Gezzo who thinks up these test?


----------



## EMS49393 (Mar 19, 2011)

firefite said:


> the first option. we have absolutely no room on the units for shairchairs. i know the employees are more then willing to use them. we are always told "make sure you use a sturdy chair".



I'm sure that will hold up in court just fine.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 19, 2011)

rescue99 said:


> Hey, if I can do a physical agility at the tender age of 45, anyone can. I'm barely 5'4 and old....you can do it



But...you're...like...a robot aren't you?


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 19, 2011)

EMS49393 said:


> Why are you people carrying stretchers up and down steps?  They are not designed for that and you'll wind up getting injured.  We have other equipment for transferring patients up and down stairs that no only weighs a lot less, it's much safer for you and your patient.
> 
> Jump cot and stairchair come to mind.
> 
> Anyway, good luck.  I'm a relatively small girl, 5'2" on a really good day in great shoes, and I dead lift tested at 212 lbs for my last job.  My upper body strength has never been super, but I can crack a walnut with my thighs, and is long as you use your incredibly strong thigh muscles to lift, you should be golden.



My service doesn't have a jump cot. We have either a LSB, Stair Chair, or stretcher available to us. Generally, if we're talking about going up and down porch steps, we'll just use the stretcher. If we're going up and down within a patient's house, we'll use a stair chair.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 19, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> My service doesn't have a jump cot. We have either a LSB, Stair Chair, or stretcher available to us. Generally, if we're talking about going up and down porch steps, we'll just use the stretcher. If we're going up and down within a patient's house, we'll use a stair chair.



Yea and the stairs we were going up with the stretcher were designed like porch steps.

And to FireTender I think... Yea I am taking care of my back. I've been resting and using a heating pad on and off since. Definitely the worst pain I've been in.  

Before the test on Friday I had a different one using a box. Up and down 3 stairs 5 times. The box was awkward shaped and she made me sit it on each stair. So I was constantly bending over and picking it back up with no room to bend my knees. So I was using all arms and back. So I definitely know what I did wrong. Even the physical therapist giving the test told me it was the test was dangerous and that I needed to do it the safest I could.

I'm just glad they are both done.


----------



## EMSrush (Mar 19, 2011)

EMS49393 said:


> My upper body strength has never been super, but I can crack a walnut with my thighs



I love it... lol


----------



## rescue99 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hockey said:


> But...you're...like...a robot aren't you?



Cute....Ha! I did a fire department agility at 47 too. Did less well than at 37 but it wasn't too bad for an old broad. Whatever got into my head that I should try just months after hand reconstruction surgery, I will never know. Maybe I am am a robot...or just old and suffering from dementia :huh: 

Point is; good strong back and leg muscles and using good mechanics are a  must.


----------



## jthadu4u09 (Mar 19, 2011)

Congrats!  Just remember not to use your back!  I threw my back out improperly lifting for college sports.  no fun!


----------

